# Navarre Beach Causeway looks popular...



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

I often see a lot of people along the causeway, setup for the dark w/ lanterns and whatnot. I've seen some folks pulling out fish, or with rods bowed up, but never been able to stop and talk to 'em.



Anybody know what they're catching? And...how they're catching them?



And....would it be worthwhile to take some chicken necks w/ me if I go to try to get some crabs?



Thanks!


----------

